# Waterproof Uninsulated Jacket



## MuddyCreek (May 10, 2016)

I'm looking for some type of uninsulated waterproof jacket. 
I have all kinds of waterproof insulated jackets, but I'm looking for something to wear at hot rainy hunt tests and things like that. I'm VERY hot natured already so I think gore-tex is one of the best waterproof products from my experience. Just trying to find something that will keep the rain off as well as breathe a little. Any suggestions??


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Check out the kuiu line of gear... they have some great stuff. May not be tough as some but if you think Gore Tex is breathable, there's a whole lot of new fabrics that will blow your mind, and keep you dry!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Foot Joy /Dry Joy golf rain jackets, they also have the short sleeve models that can be worn in more humid and higher temp conditions..Zero Restriction is another golf specific jacket very pricey $$$$, but sheds water like a duck..Ashworth used to make good stuff but I think they dropped their rain gear line..

my brother wears the Helly Hansen stuff and it too will shed water but when it rains in Idaho it usually is cold too so it works well...

Guess it just depends on what part of the country you live in, and if you are looking for summer or fall rain wear


----------



## MuddyCreek (May 10, 2016)

North Alabama so just imagine the hot with humidity you can cut with a knife!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

MuddyCreek said:


> North Alabama so just imagine the hot with humidity you can cut with a knife!


stick with the golf specific wear, the best time to buy it is during the summer at outlet stores if you have them nearby..Adidas, Nike, and Greg Norman also make lightweight rain jackets that will keep you dry in humid weather

disclaimer : I used to be in the golf business, so I am a bit biased toward that kind of attire for active rainwear


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought a Snakeyes rain suit from Golfsmith for $80+ for the suit. It's best bang for the buck that I've found, and I have 2 of the high dollar Boathouse rain suits for work. Snakeyes make the suit in black, blue, and white. At least that's what I've seen at the GS by me.


----------

